# Our latest Wordsmith.



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Please welcome *techpro5238*, as the latest member of the TSF Articles Team.

Welcome Roman...:4-cheers:

Kind Regards,


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi TechPro. Welcome to the Team. :wave:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Roman. Well done. Keep up the good work.
_
*whispers to Techpro* I am not sure if you are aware of the slave drivers in articles :grin: :4-whip::4-whip::4-whip:_


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

It's too late. He's signed the contract. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck Roman. :smile:

I still have a copy of the other contract you signed. :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to the team.

Alex, you aint meant to tell him about the slaves :laugh:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Roman!! :4-clap:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congrats*


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

congrats


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations!

Those other contracts mean nothing compared to any signed in the Surgery. :grin:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Roman.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You sign your own death certification the surgery Iain :laugh:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations Techpro. :4-clap:

@carsey. You don't have to sign your own death certificate. We can forge your signature if we need to. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

And frequently do from what I gather. :grin:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> It's too late. He's signed the contract. :grin:


Dam it, I was to late to save him :laugh:



carsey said:


> Alex, you aint meant to tell him about the slaves :laugh:


I had to give him some warning lol


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Guys :grin:

I was working overload with all of the index updates so I didn't even get a chance to come out and look at these forums.

_PPPSSST.. ALEX!! Hellllppp, John's making me do Work!!!_ :grin:

Anyways, back to the index for me, thanks again.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats, Roman, and welcome to the team.


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations TechPro on becoming a new member to the articles team.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations Techpro .. hope you're taking those vitamins .. you'll be needing them and a few candles as well


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats TechPro


----------

